# Is this routine I made alright?(Not another teen bro split)



## Sneakerpimp (May 2, 2017)

Workout 1

Bench press - 4 sets 4-6 reps
Bent over BB row - 3 sets 4-6 reps
Assisted pull-up - 2 sets 8-12 reps
BB shrugs -4 sets 4-6 reps
Cable chest fly - 3 sets 6-10 reps
Pec deck - 3 sets 6-10 reps
DB incline press - 3 sets 8-10 reps
Assisted tricep dip 4 sets 8-10 reps
Ball crunches 4 sets 8-10 reps


Cardio 1

HIIT - 20 to 30 minutes
Walking lunges 4 sets 8-10 reps


Workout 2

Arnold press - 4 sets 8-10 reps
Leg press - 8-10 reps
Band bicep curl - 8-10 reps
Tricep kick-back - 8-10 reps
BB bicep curl - 4 sets 4-6 reps
Tricep pull-down - 4 sets 8-10 reps
Back cable row - 3 sets 6-8 reps
Machine chest press - 4 sets 6-8 reps
Swiss-ball rollout - 4 sets 8-10 reps


Cardio 2

HIIT - 20 to 30 minutes
Squat into shoulder press 4 sets - 8-10 reps


Workout 3

Land mine incline press - 4 sets 6-8 reps
Deadlift - 3 sets 6-10 reps
Bands bench press - 4 sets 8-10 reps
Lateral raises - 4 sets 8-10 reps
Oblique pulls - 3 sets 8-10 reps
Incline push-up - 4 sets 8-10 reps
Face pulls - 4 sets 8-10 reps
Rope hammer curl - 4 sets 6-8 reps
Plank-to-push up - 4 sets 8-15 reps


Cardio 3

HIIT - 20 to 30 minutes
Ab leg raise 4 sets 8-10 reps


Workout 4

Squat - 4 sets 6-10 reps
Step-up - 4 sets 8-10 reps
Back extensions - 4 sets 8-10 reps
Leg raises - 4 sets 8-10 reps
Leg extensions - 3 sets 8-10 reps
Tricep skull-crusher - 4 sets 8-10 reps
OHP - 4 sets 6-8 reps
Alternating plank - 4 sets 15 - 20 reps



-Have added core exercises at the end of each workout as abs don't need the rest. 

-Have muscle groups being hit multiple days of the week, but have primary push pull days(don't know what that's called, but opposite of a bro split?). 

-rep ranges and sets added. Both Hypertrophy and strength rep ranges for muscle groups.

-one exercise on cardio days 

Will monitor doms between workouts in case I hit the same muscles too soon. Not completely sure how sore is too sore to work the muscle again. Sarms and mk-677 should help with recovery though.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 2, 2017)

Seems too mixed up for me. Just do a push pull legs split. You'll hit the muscles more than once a week and much easier to follow


----------



## snake (May 2, 2017)

My opinion: you never work a sore muscle.

You are either young, new or both because that's a lot of volume. Not that it's bad, just typical volume for a new young guy. Group your stuff up by body part. Don't jump from a chest exercise to a back exercise and then back to a chest one. Good for you for hitting the cardio!


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 2, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Seems too mixed up for me. Just do a push pull legs split. You'll hit the muscles more than once a week and much easier to follow


My thoughts exactly. Legs, back and triceps on the same day doesnt even make sense. Go all out on one or 2 muscle groups each workout. Something like this: 

Chest/tri
 Back/bi
 Legs
 shoulder/traps
off 1 or 2 days then repeat 

or 

Chest
 Back
 Legs
 shoulder/traps
 arms
 off 1 or 2 days then repeat. 

The order don't matter. For example, I never train chest on Monday. Too many part time lifters working chest on Monday


----------



## Sneakerpimp (May 2, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Seems too mixed up for me. Just do a push pull legs split. You'll hit the muscles more than once a week and much easier to follow



Man you have to confuse your muscles. Some times I drive to the gym and at the last moment turn around and drive home.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 2, 2017)

Sneakerpimp said:


> Man you have to confuse your muscles. Some times I drive to the gym and at the last moment turn around and drive home.



Humor is dry as ****. I like it.


----------



## Sneakerpimp (May 2, 2017)

snake said:


> My opinion: you never work a sore muscle.
> 
> You are either young, new or both because that's a lot of volume. Not that it's bad, just typical volume for a new young guy. Group your stuff up by body part. Don't jump from a chest exercise to a back exercise and then back to a chest one. Good for you for hitting the cardio!



Im 27, 6'4 and 260lbs. Have been lifting since I was 17 and have been back for three weeks after a two year break. I'm on lgd-4033, rad-140, mk-677 and trt depending how high my doctor will take my test should effect how frequently I can work muscle groups.

So say working triceps all at once on tri/back day does what exactly?


----------



## Milo (May 2, 2017)

Tell us another joke. The last one was funny.


----------



## Gibsonator (May 3, 2017)

not sure how any human could stomach 3 sarms I wanted to rip my tongue out with one. what is your trt protocol, and why are you on trt at the age of 27??
just give the larger muscle groups 2-3 days apart and smaller ones 1-2. like you can train biceps and calves every/every other day because they are smaller and recover quickly. also depends on how heavy you are hitting your large muscles. I work out 6 days/week, pretty much only body part I don't hit twice is shoulders


----------



## Sneakerpimp (May 4, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> not sure how any human could stomach 3 sarms I wanted to rip my tongue out with one. what is your trt protocol, and why are you on trt at the age of 27??
> just give the larger muscle groups 2-3 days apart and smaller ones 1-2. like you can train biceps and calves every/every other day because they are smaller and recover quickly. also depends on how heavy you are hitting your large muscles. I work out 6 days/week, pretty much only body part I don't hit twice is shoulders



Well increases gh and isn't a sarm. What was your problem with the sarms?


----------



## nextstepgainz (Nov 20, 2017)

The only thing I would adjust is more sets 5-6 unless you are only counting working sets and we can't see your warm-ups other then that I would try and listen to the push, pull, legs back repeat.


----------

